

Machine Learning Methods for Computer Security (2012) [pdf] - danielrm26
http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2013/3790/pdf/dagrep_v002_i009_p109_s12371.pdf

======
neurotixz
Seems to be the index and abstracts only, the actual documents needs to be
paid for. Not too expensive at 15$ each, probably worthed if you need such
information.

------
netman21
Came here thinking there would be some discussion of Cylance and TrustPipe,
two startups that use machine learning to identify good and bad and filter out
the bad. Cylance looks at markers on file artifacts, TrustPipe at network
traffic.

------
Xeoncross
Is this just a sample PDF?

------
yshalabi
Any links to the actual content?

